# Puppy Pics



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok new puppy peeps, got any young puppy bite work pics to share?


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a short vid from last year when my dog was still a pup, he did his best to trash anything he could get his mouth on, he still does when he comes in for a visit but he's way better at it now :lol: 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fIJwzg07rL4


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Fun at 14 weeks


----------



## Alegria Cebreco (Jul 25, 2007)

No more puppy pics?? :-(


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mo I thought those Florida gators weren't tan...and feeding in a pack formation! Yipes!!!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Here's my new little guy "Gus".


----------



## ben peron (Aug 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I have a short vid from last year when my dog was still a pup, he did his best to trash anything he could get his mouth on, he still does when he comes in for a visit but he's way better at it now :lol:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fIJwzg07rL4


 


holy crap dude that was kick ass....


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread...

Totally.Not.Fair.

Makes me want a puppy.

Great pics


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are a few of Isis at 14 weeks at the seminar with Bill Kulla in June (five months old) and in the dark (or nearly) last weekend at the club (7 months old).

14 weeks


















Working with Shawn at the seminar



























Working with Bill Kulla









Working with Bob at the club


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

ben peron said:


> holy crap dude that was kick ass....


Ben, I hope that was sarcasm because all I was doing was trying to get my towel back from him.


----------

